# RCD B Sqn Tank Troop Symbols in the early 90's



## rcd78 (6 Oct 2008)

Good Morning,

I have been tasked with replicating the Tank Troop symbols for B Sqn RCD. I have hit a snag in my research and I am wondering if anybody on this site might have an idea has to where I can locate some reference pictures or drawings of the troop symbols.


Thank-you for your help.

Lt Game
B Sqn RCD


----------



## Franko (6 Oct 2008)

rcd78 said:
			
		

> Good Morning,
> 
> I have been tasked with replicating the Tank Troop symbols for B Sqn RCD. I have hit a snag in my research and I am wondering if anybody on this site might have an idea has to where I can locate some reference pictures or drawings of the troop symbols.
> 
> ...



The Regmental 2I/C has them so do the Archives....at least at last check.

Regards


----------



## rcd78 (9 Oct 2008)

Thanks for the response.

Unfortunately, I checked with both the R2IC and archives and neither have what I am looking for.

The search continues.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (9 Oct 2008)

I was in B Sqn circa 98/99.  What I can remember of the Troop symbols was:

1 Troop - side view of a knight with a lance mounted on a winged dragon  (later changed to a Texas longhorn)
2 Troop - can't remember
3 Troop - side view of a cavalry trooper (think either US Cavalry or Boer war) charging on a horse with saber outstretched
4 Troop - crossed keys

I might have some pictures lying around, but it has been several moves.  When I went back to B Sqn a few years later the symbols were gone.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Oct 2008)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> The Regmental 2I/C has them so do the Archives....at least at last check.
> 
> Regards



Did you not post a couple of photos of them here?  

I know I have seen some, but can't remember where, if not the Archives.  There may be a couple up on "Campaign Signs" on the hangar floor in C-53, or even in the Canteen/Kitshop.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Oct 2008)

Just a point, a minor point.  B Sqn didn't have any tanks in the early 90's.  They got their tanks in the May of the 1993.  Until 1993, the only tanks that the RCD still had, were C Sqn tanks in Gagetown.  

B Sqn didn't have their tanks for long in 93, as the Regiment went to Bosnia in Oct 94, returning in May 95.


----------



## Armymedic (10 Oct 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Until 1993, the only tanks that the RCD still had, were C Sqn tanks in Gagetown.



And they did not have symbols on them then.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Oct 2008)

Prior to 1993 we didn't put crests on our vehicles.  23C was my tank in Germany, and it only had the C/S on the back of the turret, and side hopper bins; and on the right and left front of the turret was the name "BEELZEBUB" in 2" high lettering (If I remember the size correctly).  The only other marking was the the Black Maple Leaf, just front of the MGSDs.  Both the Maple Leaf and C/S were black, outlined with white.  Tac Signs on the front and rear of the veh were originally black, and later white.  Bridge Class was a Black "50" on the Yellow circle, or Black (or White) "50" with a circle around the number.

The ARV was "BRUTUS".  Everyone knew the name of the ARV.    ;D

All the Sqns named their F Ech AFVs.  B Sqn names all started with "B".  All Regts names were at one time recorded.  I tried to find out from DHH where that list may have been recorded, as I was told originally that they had been registered in Ottawa.  DHH didn't know what I was talking about.  

Prairie Dog beat me to it........I type too slow......or too much.


----------



## Armymedic (10 Oct 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Prairie Dog beat me to it........I type too slow......or too much.



A polite man might say the former...


----------

